

Speed up databases with Hazelcast (webinar) - javahypervisor
http://hazelcast.com/resources/speed-database-hazelcast/

======
NewsReader42
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neLkqo9hU2g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neLkqo9hU2g)

Direct link if you don't wish to give the cunts your info!

